# Dino leaves Ibanez for Ormsby



## SDMFVan (Jan 23, 2019)

Didn’t see this coming. 

View media item 1561


----------



## feraledge (Jan 23, 2019)

He looks.... amped?


----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 23, 2019)

Damn, didnt expect that at all tbh


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jan 23, 2019)

Eh he’s good enough he probably doesn’t need side dots anyway

Also bevels bevels everywhere. Bevels for everyone


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2019)

Huh, I guess something was up when he got his ESP back. I wonder what happened behind the scenes with Ibanez?

Some killer looking guitars for sure, though.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jan 23, 2019)

Hahahaha!

Honestly not surprised. Guess I’m glad I hung on to my DCM100!


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jan 23, 2019)

Im down with that. While Ibanez do give him LACS pieces, he hasnt been getting the sig treatment and exposure he deserves like the other artists in their lineup.


----------



## Zado (Jan 23, 2019)

Maybe it's just me, but not super nice to tag Ibanez saying he's going to the next level with another brand...


----------



## SDMFVan (Jan 23, 2019)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Im down with that. While Ibanez do give him LACS pieces, he hasnt been getting the sig treatment and exposure he deserves like the other artists in their lineup.



In defense of Ibanez, it's not like Dino has been super active the last couple years.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jan 23, 2019)

I love FF, and Dino’s riffage, but he usually comes across as either whiny or full of himself.

In the end, whatever guitar suits him and inspires his music is where he should be.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2019)

Okay so apparently there was some legal shit causing Ibanez to discontinue the DCM100 a couple of years ago? I imagine that soured the relationship.


----------



## kingpinMS3 (Jan 23, 2019)

Noisy Humbucker said:


> I love FF, and Dino’s riffage, but he usually comes across as either whiny or full of himself.
> 
> In the end, whatever guitar suits him and inspires his music is where he should be.


He's not. He's a super nice guy and he 100% deserves this deal.


----------



## Imalwayscold (Jan 23, 2019)

'In 2014, after being with Ibanez for 17+ years I finally got my first signature guitar, the DCM100. Most people felt I deserved a signature guitar many years before that, but I was just happy I finally got one. Unfortunately in late 2017 my guitar was discontinued for legal reasons beyond all of our control'.

Discontinued for legal reasons?


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jan 23, 2019)

Would have loved to see him go with Solar instead though. Just imagine a one hum solar a7 with neat bevels. Blank ebony board. And nine of that solar logo on the 12th position. 

Yum.


----------



## Imalwayscold (Jan 23, 2019)

On another note someone called this on one of the ibanez Facebook pages a while ago. Ormsby was heavily hinting at it on an Instagram story that popped up.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jan 23, 2019)

kingpinMS3 said:


> He's not. He's a super nice guy and he 100% deserves this deal.


He was awesome the one time I met him. I asked if they ever played “Hi-Tech Hate” live and we proceeded to air guitar the riff at one another.

Just seems like every other interview he’s bitching or talking smack.

Like I said, he wants to work with Perry, more power to him.

EDIT: The Aussie connection was another reason I wasn’t surprised.

EDIT:EDIT: After rereading his post, yeah some of it comes across as cocky, but maybe he deserves to be? What do I know, just hope that Ormsby treats him well.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 23, 2019)

That feel when you incorrectly tag the new company you're working with in the official announcement. 

"@ornsbyguitars."


----------



## Decipher (Jan 23, 2019)

I'm shocked by this..... Maybe I shouldn't be? People's tastes change over the years, some don't. Dino's did apparently. Hope it works out for him! I never did understand why the DCM100 didn't continue on (what's this legal thing referred to??).

Also curious what he's got going on for pickups. The Retribution was also cancelled a while ago and he said he had something new in the works.

Regardless I'm glad I got a DCM100.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2019)

Decipher said:


> I'm shocked by this..... Maybe I shouldn't be? People's tastes change over the years, some don't. Dino's did apparently. Hope it works out for him! I never did understand why the DCM100 didn't continue on (what's this legal thing referred to??).
> 
> Also curious what he's got going on for pickups. The Retribution was also cancelled a while ago and he said he had something new in the works.
> 
> Regardless I'm glad I got a DCM100.



I think Ormsby makes their own pickups?

Also I just realized the red camo guitar is a fanned-fret.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 23, 2019)

That red camo looks cooler than I want to admit. Usually camo anything looks cheesy. But that’s nice.


----------



## SDMFVan (Jan 23, 2019)

I'm going to take a shot in the dark that this earlier post might have something to do with what motivated the switch.

View media item 1562


----------



## Triple-J (Jan 23, 2019)

I had a feeling this was on the cards as he does share a lot of their posts on twitter and has been hinting at big changes coming in 2019 plus if Ibanez were going to do a cheaper version of his sig it would have happened/been announced by now. 

As for what pickups he's using he started using Duncan Distortions recently and had a lot of praise for them so he seems to have gone passive.

BTW does anybody actually know what the DCM legal troubles were cause it's just an RGD with reverse headstock so I can't see what the problem is.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 23, 2019)

It was the color.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 23, 2019)

You know like when Metallica sued the shit out of some makeup company for naming a color Metallica.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 23, 2019)

huh, well that was unexpected. I saw the red camo guitar on ormsby's ig feed a while ago and just thought they were doing a camo guitar for namm.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jan 23, 2019)

possumkiller said:


> You know like when Metallica sued the shit out of some makeup company for naming a color Metallica.



Seriously? Like proprietary paint or something? I remember they (Ibanez & Dino) were going back and forth trying to get the finish right for the initial unveiling.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 23, 2019)

I don't know. I just made that up because it sounded good.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jan 23, 2019)

possumkiller said:


> I don't know. I just made that up because it sounded good.


Fooled my dumb ass.


----------



## Descent (Jan 23, 2019)

I think Ormsby just offered more tamales and it was time to move on. 

I think he's just badass on the right hand and honestly he could play any guitar just as good, not that he really needs a sig.


----------



## kingpinMS3 (Jan 23, 2019)

Descent said:


> I think Ormsby just offered more tamales and it was time to move on.
> 
> I think he's just badass on the right hand and honestly he could play any guitar just as good, not that he really needs a sig.



I've talked to him about these guitars in great depth. he truely loves his ormsbys.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 23, 2019)

Noisy Humbucker said:


> Fooled my dumb ass.


Just the Dino part. Metallica really did sue a makeup company.


----------



## Descent (Jan 23, 2019)

Looking at this, they seem to be a copy of Ola's designs, with minor alterations, anyway, good to have a nother guitar co. to light up a little fire over the main ones, as they've been hugging the market for too long 

This looks cool:


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 23, 2019)

Descent said:


> Looking at this, they seem to be a copy of Ola's designs, with minor alterations, anyway, good to have a nother guitar co. to light up a little fire over the main ones, as they've been hugging the market for too long
> 
> This looks cool:


they're nothing like the solars. those have more angular and agressive looking cutouts, plus they don't have the forearm bevel. this is more like ormsby's take on the rgd that dino used forever


----------



## nsimonsen (Jan 23, 2019)

From what I know, this has been in the works for 2+ years. There was just a lot of shit going on in the background etc.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jan 23, 2019)

kingpinMS3 said:


> I've talked to him about these guitars in great depth. he truely loves his ormsbys.



Well, he is a salesman for them now, so....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2019)

nsimonsen said:


> From what I know, this has been in the works for 2+ years. There was just a lot of shit going on in the background etc.



Any clue what the lawsuit is related to? or is it hush hush?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 23, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Any clue what the lawsuit is related to? or is it hush hush?



I believe it was related to contractual issues brought about by other litigation. Dino's had a rough few years financially, amongst other things. 

I think this move is for the best. It's good to keep things fresh.


----------



## nsimonsen (Jan 23, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Any clue what the lawsuit is related to? or is it hush hush?



I know one of them is the big Fear Factory suit about who owns the name etc.
I'm not sure about the suit surrounding the signature model, that one just seems odd to me.


----------



## cip 123 (Jan 23, 2019)

So the Ormsby lineup consists of Blackmachines AND rgd's now. Sick.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 23, 2019)

at least the camo one is the only thing that i like for 2019....but it will cost another kidney...


----------



## I play music (Jan 23, 2019)

cip 123 said:


> So the Ormsby lineup consists of Blackmachines AND rgd's now. Sick.


And Bodens ;-)


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 23, 2019)

I play music said:


> And Bodens ;-)


nah, i owned a goliath and multiple bodens, only thing they really have in common is they're headless. if anything the body shape is a bit closer to padalka's neptune (which is kind of based off blackwater's headless)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I believe it was related to contractual issues brought about by other litigation. Dino's had a rough few years financially, amongst other things.
> 
> I think this move is for the best. It's good to keep things fresh.





nsimonsen said:


> I know one of them is the big Fear Factory suit about who owns the name etc.
> I'm not sure about the suit surrounding the signature model, that one just seems odd to me.



I was just curious because on his FB, he said:



> Unfortunately in late 2017 my guitar was discontinued for legal reasons beyond all of our control.


----------



## nsimonsen (Jan 23, 2019)

Well yeah, that's what seems so odd to me.
The DCM100 is an RGD with a locking trem, single pickup and reverse headstock. 
What could possibly cause an issue with that, yet they still produce the RGD7UCS and the RGD3127?


----------



## kingpinMS3 (Jan 23, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I was just curious because on his FB, he said:


All the companies that Dino and Burton work with were named in the fear factory suit.

They were all cleared, but it left a bad taste in the mouth of hoshino and they dropped the sig.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jan 23, 2019)

kingpinMS3 said:


> All the companies that Dino and Burton work with were named in the fear factory suit.
> 
> They were all cleared, but it left a bad taste in the mouth of hoshino and they dropped the sig.




Makes sense, thanks for clearing that up. Like Max said, a fresh start seems in order.

EDIT: I did appreciate his personal show of thanks to the folks at Ibby he worked with. The ERG scene has changed quite a bit since he started using 7’s, maybe it’ll be a better fit this time around.

Still glad I scored my DCM though (factory second or not). To think I was ready to sell and/or permanently modify it!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2019)

kingpinMS3 said:


> All the companies that Dino and Burton work with were named in the fear factory suit.
> 
> They were all cleared, but it left a bad taste in the mouth of hoshino and they dropped the sig.



Oh damn, that explains it, and probably why Dino was ready to move on from another company if Ibanez just dropped him like that.


----------



## nsimonsen (Jan 23, 2019)

kingpinMS3 said:


> All the companies that Dino and Burton work with were named in the fear factory suit.
> 
> They were all cleared, but it left a bad taste in the mouth of hoshino and they dropped the sig.



You know this for sure? That seems incredibly far-fetched.


----------



## kingpinMS3 (Jan 23, 2019)

nsimonsen said:


> You know this for sure? That seems incredibly far-fetched.


I know this for sure


----------



## narad (Jan 23, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Okay so apparently there was some legal shit causing Ibanez to discontinue the DCM100 a couple of years ago? I imagine that soured the relationship.



If he wants to work with someone that doesn't give a shit about legal things, he chose the right guy!


----------



## Shask (Jan 23, 2019)

Heck, I remember when he went to Ibanez from ESP, and I thought that was crazy, lol. Sounds like it was the right move after the legal issues. Even the Ormsby website just says "Dino Cazares", and doesn't list a band like all of the other artists.

Either way, hopefully this will bring some new Dino music! Always been a huge fan!


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jan 23, 2019)

narad said:


> If he wants to work with someone that doesn't give a shit about legal things, he chose the right guy!



Doesn’t give a shit sounds about right.


----------



## MickD7 (Jan 23, 2019)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Im down with that. While Ibanez do give him LACS pieces, he hasnt been getting the sig treatment and exposure he deserves like the other artists in their lineup.




This ^ Ibanez now have a mass of #swag yolo guitarist on their artist roster that will be done and dusted or OD’ing within the next 2 years. 

They have pushed a lot of their big hitters down the rung in terms of pride of place on their signature artist position on the site.


----------



## nsimonsen (Jan 23, 2019)

MickD7 said:


> This ^ Ibanez now have a mass of #swag yolo guitarist on their artist roster that will be done and dusted or OD’ing within the next 2 years.
> 
> They have pushed a lot of their big hitters down the rung in terms of pride of place on their signature artist position on the site.



I've gotta disagree here. I applaud Ibanez for being forward thinking getting behind a lot of the players that are shaping guitar driven music nowadays, especially Chon, Periphery, Protest The Hero and the like. Rather than clinging to their legacy artists in the same vein Gibson has done (Slash). They're obviously focused on the modern guitarist and continuing their legacy.

Dino was certainly a big hitter in the peak of Fear Factory and even when Divine Heresy was a thing, but I certainly wouldn't think of him in that light nowadays. Especially with Fear Factory dead to rights.


----------



## Djentlyman (Jan 23, 2019)

Off topic, so maybe someone or some people can DM me but what’s with all this Ormsby hatred? I noticed it in the Tosin thread too.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jan 23, 2019)

Djentlyman said:


> Off topic, so maybe someone or some people can DM me but what’s with all this Ormsby hatred? I noticed it in the Tosin thread too.



http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/nad-ormsby-goliath-6-string-review-and-stuff.330542/


----------



## Dayn (Jan 23, 2019)

I wonder if some of it is people not bothering to seek a proper resolution for the issues. Goods sold in Australia are sold with mandatory warranties. If the product isn't as advertised, eg flaws that shouldn't be there, you're fully entitled to have the issue fixed, or if it can't, to get a refund. You just need to quote the Australian Consumer Law if the seller doesn't comply, then complain to the ACCC which will slap them with hefty fines. With such warranties that allow you to get your problems sorted, if I was in Ormsby's position, I'd be pissed too if people complained about the product publicly without bothering to have the issues resolved. I think that's a rule in the Facebook group, and I certainly agree with it. I've seen many examples of these complaints where Ormsby performs their duty to resolve the issues.

That being said, I don't necessarily condone any specific behaviour. I've heard some things about what he's said that give me pause, for sure. But on the review side of things, I'd take it with a grain of salt, considering there's an avenue to sort things out.


----------



## MickD7 (Jan 24, 2019)

nsimonsen said:


> I've gotta disagree here. I applaud Ibanez for being forward thinking getting behind a lot of the players that are shaping guitar driven music nowadays, especially Chon, Periphery, Protest The Hero and the like. Rather than clinging to their legacy artists in the same vein Gibson has done (Slash). They're obviously focused on the modern guitarist and continuing their legacy.
> 
> Dino was certainly a big hitter in the peak of Fear Factory and even when Divine Heresy was a thing, but I certainly wouldn't think of him in that light nowadays. Especially with Fear Factory dead to rights.



I’m going to try and not be old man yells at cloud here

I have no gripe with Periphery/Chon and PTH you have to appeal to a new wave audience of talent, personality, market appeal and a command of their craft and those are some good musicians to do that with, as well as Nita 

You do have to honour your roots and stick to your guns with guys like Vai/Satch/Gilbert/Benson/Methany and Schofield those are some hue and iconic names 


But pick Polyphia up and throw them in the bin, garbage live band full of garbage people that treated their fan base in my hometown in a pretty shit manner. Just a bunch of Gucci wearing pricks with a trust fund that turned into a mess of inconsistency the moment they hit the stage


----------



## Djentlyman (Jan 24, 2019)

diagrammatiks said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/nad-ormsby-goliath-6-string-review-and-stuff.330542/



Ah thanks for that! I hadn’t heard the horror stories for those outside of Australia, guess it’s a bit different for me as I’ve heard mainly positive things since I’m from down under too.


----------



## nsimonsen (Jan 24, 2019)

MickD7 said:


> But pick Polyphia up and throw them in the bin, garbage live band full of garbage people that treated their fan base in my hometown in a pretty shit manner. Just a bunch of Gucci wearing pricks with a trust fund that turned into a mess of inconsistency the moment they hit the stage



Sounds more like a personal beef with Polyphia instead of an issue with the Ibanez artist roster bringing in new and exciting blood.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jan 24, 2019)

Dayn said:


> I wonder if some of it is people not bothering to seek a proper resolution for the issues. Goods sold in Australia are sold with mandatory warranties. If the product isn't as advertised, eg flaws that shouldn't be there, you're fully entitled to have the issue fixed, or if it can't, to get a refund. You just need to quote the Australian Consumer Law if the seller doesn't comply, then complain to the ACCC which will slap them with hefty fines. With such warranties that allow you to get your problems sorted, if I was in Ormsby's position, I'd be pissed too if people complained about the product publicly without bothering to have the issues resolved. I think that's a rule in the Facebook group, and I certainly agree with it. I've seen many examples of these complaints where Ormsby performs their duty to resolve the issues.
> 
> That being said, I don't necessarily condone any specific behaviour. I've heard some things about what he's said that give me pause, for sure. But on the review side of things, I'd take it with a grain of salt, considering there's an avenue to sort things out.



Insert you can take care of issues without being a prick emoji


----------



## Dayn (Jan 24, 2019)

diagrammatiks said:


> Insert you can take care of issues without being a prick emoji


Pretty much. I can understand the annoyance, but still. Customers are customers, not friends - better to be professional than overly familiar. At least, that's what I thought should be the case.


----------



## nikt (Jan 24, 2019)

cip 123 said:


> So the Ormsby lineup consists of Blackmachines AND rgd's now. Sick.


RGD with Skervesen Swan headstock

Good for Dino, wish him all the best. Ibanez should think about how they thread their artists. First Head, now Dino.


----------



## Slaeyer (Jan 24, 2019)

Dayn said:


> I wonder if some of it is people not bothering to seek a proper resolution for the issues. Goods sold in Australia are sold with mandatory warranties. If the product isn't as advertised, eg flaws that shouldn't be there, you're fully entitled to have the issue fixed, or if it can't, to get a refund. You just need to quote the Australian Consumer Law if the seller doesn't comply, then complain to the ACCC which will slap them with hefty fines. With such warranties that allow you to get your problems sorted, if I was in Ormsby's position, I'd be pissed too if people complained about the product publicly without bothering to have the issues resolved. I think that's a rule in the Facebook group, and I certainly agree with it. I've seen many examples of these complaints where Ormsby performs their duty to resolve the issues.
> 
> That being said, I don't necessarily condone any specific behaviour. I've heard some things about what he's said that give me pause, for sure. But on the review side of things, I'd take it with a grain of salt, considering there's an avenue to sort things out.



I first contacted him and then went public with it some hours later. Perry basically went silent on me after telling me everything on my guitar was okay, including dust in the finish, sloppy routings, poorly replaced and fitted nut. Only thing he wanted to make up were the feedbacking pickups. As suggested by him I had them wax potted but I'm still waiting for him to live up to his promise and pay me the money for that.

Being pissed at someone is one thing, but deliverying a product that has to go to a tech before being usable is less than ideal, esp. when not making up for that.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 24, 2019)

nikt said:


> RGD with Skervesen Swan headstock
> 
> Good for Dino, wish him all the best. Ibanez should think about how they thread their artists. First Head, now Dino.



Endorsements are business deals. That's it. 

If an artist doesn't hold up thier end, even by no direct fault of thier own, you can't expect the brand to keep supporting the artist forever. 

In these cases Ibanez gave both artist complete LACS access and advertising support even though thier main projects/bands were inactive or unaffiliated for years. Ibanez was there for head when he went all Crazy Christian for almost a decade, and the situation with Dino wasn't something they wanted to be wrapped up in again, so they parted ways. 

Again, this is business. Both sides require compensation.


----------



## narad (Jan 24, 2019)

Descent said:


> I think he's just badass on the right hand and honestly he could play any guitar just as good



Perry's like, "challenge accepted."


----------



## SDMFVan (Jan 24, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Endorsements are business deals. That's it.
> 
> If an artist doesn't hold up thier end, even by no direct fault of thier own, you can't expect the brand to keep supporting the artist forever.
> 
> ...



Exactly. If Ibanez had been named in a lawsuit while Dino was on a world tour with Fear Factory they probably would have looked the other way. Since it happened while he was essentially not doing anything I'm sure they had to ask themselves if the juice was worth the squeeze.


----------



## couverdure (Jan 24, 2019)

kingpinMS3 said:


> All the companies that Dino and Burton work with were named in the fear factory suit.
> 
> They were all cleared, but it left a bad taste in the mouth of hoshino and they dropped the sig.


That also made me wonder his switch to Cleartone strings after using D'Addario for a long time. N̶o̶t̶ ̶t̶h̶a̶t̶ ̶i̶t̶ ̶c̶h̶a̶n̶g̶e̶d̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶q̶u̶e̶s̶t̶i̶o̶n̶a̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶r̶e̶f̶e̶r̶e̶n̶c̶e̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶s̶t̶r̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶g̶a̶u̶g̶e̶s̶ ̶(̶A̶ ̶6̶2̶ ̶f̶o̶r̶ ̶a̶ ̶l̶o̶w̶ ̶F̶#̶?̶ ̶W̶h̶a̶t̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶h̶e̶l̶l̶?̶)̶


----------



## ArtDecade (Jan 24, 2019)

nikt said:


> Good for Dino, wish him all the best. Ibanez should think about how they thread their artists. First Head, now Dino.



Ibanez doesn't care about the artist - they care about moving product. It is a business relationship. Head and Dino don't move enough product otherwise the red carpet would have been laid out in front of them. Head and Dino's personal problems and band related problems led to a shutdown of their music and zero exposure. Is Ibanez supposed to keep sending them custom shop guitars _and_ making a production line of instruments that aren't moving just because they think they are a couple of swell guys. That's absurd.


----------



## nikt (Jan 24, 2019)

IMO half not true.

Head changed brand from Ibanez to ESP because they didn't want to put an aftermarket bridge (Evertune) on their own guitars. Dino probably decided to leave Ibanez after they dropped production of his signature model.
If it was only about sale of signature models or other untipical production lines not about bringing popularity of new costumers to the brand thay would never produce sigs like M8M, MBM1 and guitars like SRC6, SRAS7 bass.

You buy one guitar, you like it, you try another from the brand, you buy another, and so on.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jan 24, 2019)

The only reason you bring an endorser on board is to sell units. They are not a charity. Full stop.

Head left Korn for like a decade. The Korn that sold millions of units in the mid 90s is not remotely in the same stratosphere today. Then, he decides he wants to add a feature to his signature guitar that Ibanez would have to buy from another company. Of course, they told him to pound sand. Why would they cut even further into their bottom line for a model that is marginally successful?

Dino's last 5 years have been a series of trainwrecks. Ibanez decided it wasn't worth it to them. They both move on.



nikt said:


> If it was only about sale of signature models or other untipical production lines not about bringing popularity of new costumers to the brand thay would never produce sigs like M8M, MBM1 and guitars like SRC6, SRAS7 bass.



All of those lines will be canceled when they don't sell. The MBM1 is already long gone - much like Shadows Fall's popularity. Ibanez will cash in on the artists of the moment. It is a business venture. Nita Strauss anyone?


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 24, 2019)

ArtDecade said:


> The only reason you bring an endorser on board is to sell units. They are not a charity. Full stop.
> 
> Head left Korn for like a decade. The Korn that sold millions of units in the mid 90s is not remotely in the same stratosphere today. Then, he decides he wants to add a feature to his signature guitar that Ibanez would have to buy from another company. Of course, they told him to pound sand. Why would they cut even further into their bottom line for a model that is marginally successful?
> 
> ...


Or polyphia. Who the fuck is that anyway? Actually apart from Andy Timmons, who the fuck are any of those AZ sig artists?


----------



## manu80 (Jan 24, 2019)

Rusty cooley is moving to Ormsby too apparently


----------



## couverdure (Jan 24, 2019)

possumkiller said:


> Or polyphia. Who the fuck is that anyway? Actually apart from Andy Timmons, who the fuck are any of those AZ sig artists?


CHON and Polyphia have been popular around the djent/modern prog/fusion circles for a few years already, and considering the members are younger than the average SSO user, it's given that you haven't heard of them for that reason.

Marco Sfogli is a popular Italian guitarist whose well-known fame is being the guitar player for James LaBrie's solo band.

Tom Quayle and Martin Miller have been around the fusion community for years before they were approached by Ibanez to develop the AZ.

It seems that the aim for the AZ is that it's mostly designed for fusion/prog players, hence the Suhr-like design and the inclusion of the non-locking tremolos.


----------



## CapinCripes (Jan 24, 2019)

manu80 said:


> Rusty cooley is moving to Ormsby too apparently


Somebody should probably tell dean. They still have his model up on their new website. Did the dude pull a Brodrick and just not tell anyone?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 24, 2019)

nikt said:


> IMO half not true.
> 
> Head changed brand from Ibanez to ESP because they didn't want to put an aftermarket bridge (Evertune) on their own guitars. Dino probably decided to leave Ibanez after they dropped production of his signature model.
> If it was only about sale of signature models or other untipical production lines not about bringing popularity of new costumers to the brand thay would never produce sigs like M8M, MBM1 and guitars like SRC6, SRAS7 bass.
> ...



Ibanez hasn't had problems with using non-Ibanez bridges on guitars for other artists. But, it's typically done for those in better standing. For example, putting Linear Tremolos on Vai's guitars, or Gotoh/Wilkinson stuff on Timmons' guitars.

Head can say what he wants, but the truth is he just didn't have the pull to make it happen.

Dino, in his own words said that the legal drama lead to his Sig being dropped and subsequent removal from renewal with Ibanez.

No one was buying Ibanez guitars because of Head or Dino anymore, which left them in a poor position to bargain at contract renewal time, so it makes perfect sense to move to a new brand where they can start fresh.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 24, 2019)

CapinCripes said:


> Somebody should probably tell dean. They still have his model up on their new website. Did the dude pull a Brodrick and just not tell anyone?



Well this is the big guess of the new sig model they’re showing
As for dean i guess everything is notup to date as there are no new mustaine sig or dime’s for 2019 announced yet


----------



## Kaura (Jan 24, 2019)

Andy whatever (with his ugly ass guitars) is like George Lynch. Only reason I've even heard their name is because of their signature guitars. Just sayin'...


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 24, 2019)

Kaura said:


> Andy whatever (with his ugly ass guitars) is like George Lynch. Only reason I've even heard their name is because of their signature guitars. Just sayin'...



How could you forget Bang Bang and Naughty Naughty by Danger Danger?


----------



## Dudley (Jan 24, 2019)

This was some unexpected news to see! Interested to see what he cooks up with Ormsby. I'd hoped he may have been interested in going back to ESP after his recent quest to find his original guitar, and because I'm an ESP fanboy, but oh well 

Quick, and genuine, query to the numerous folk in this thread that've said Dino moved on because Ibanez stopped supporting him and discontinued his sig model because of the legal woes - wasn't the sig model only ever a limited thing? 

I could be wrong as I wasn't too interested in the specs, or Ibanez for that matter, but I'm pretty sure it was only ever meant to be a set number of models or a short run and it was done and dusted in 2014/15, long before the latest round of legal woes, so how exactly did they 'drop' him on that front?

Also, didn't he work for Ibanez in some capacity too? Is that still the case or had it already ended/is ending whilst moving to another brand?


----------



## Descent (Jan 24, 2019)

Kaura said:


> Andy whatever (with his ugly ass guitars) is like George Lynch. Only reason I've even heard their name is because of their signature guitars. Just sayin'...


You mean Andy Timmons? I've never heard of him either until I saw him open up for Uli Roth. 
He is abslutely brilliant, great player and a cross between Eric Johnson and Steve Vai if you like that thing. He's almost flawless live, amazing guitarist to watch, with great tone and technique.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 24, 2019)

Descent said:


> You mean Andy Timmons? I've never heard of him either until I saw him open up for Uli Roth.
> He is abslutely brilliant, great player and a cross between Eric Johnson and Steve Vai if you like that thing. He's almost flawless live, amazing guitarist to watch, with great tone and technique.





And he's been doing clinics for Ibanez for decades, minus a couple times in the late 90's and late 00's.


----------



## SDMFVan (Jan 24, 2019)

The new Ormsby Rusty Cooley model is atrocious looking. 

https://twitter.com/OrmsbyGuitars/status/1088502978477084672


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jan 24, 2019)

SDMFVan said:


> The new Ormsby Rusty Cooley model is atrocious looking.
> 
> https://twitter.com/OrmsbyGuitars/status/1088502978477084672


Looks fine to me, but Rusty has always seem to prefer function over form.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 24, 2019)

SDMFVan said:


> The new Ormsby Rusty Cooley model is atrocious looking.
> 
> https://twitter.com/OrmsbyGuitars/status/1088502978477084672



Still an upgrade, visually, over this:


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 24, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Still an upgrade, visually, over this:


I'd say it's a huge improvement over that fucking eyesore


----------



## Viginez (Jan 24, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Still an upgrade, visually, over this:


the dean is way classier (besides the finish maybe, but thats matter of taste)
those ormsby "headstocks" are so unoriginal (and imo ugly)


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 24, 2019)

Viginez said:


> the dean is way classier (besides the finish maybe, but thats matter of taste)
> those ormby "headstocks" are so unoriginal (and imo ugly)


Dean and classy are two words I've never seen used together except when people are being facetious..


----------



## Viginez (Jan 24, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Dean and classy are two words I've never seen used together except when people are being facetious..


replace "classy" with maybe "traditional" / "classic" (shape)


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 24, 2019)

I wonder if Rusty is over the whole graphic thing, or if Ormsby just said "no".


----------



## Descent (Jan 24, 2019)

Since I am from Houston and have seen quite a few Rusty shows, etc. I know he was into that whole bodybuilder / MMA fighter thing for a while, going for Affliction shirts and so on, so I think that awful graphics got its start from there. 

I don't see much of a change between his last Dean and Ornsby now:






Only thing that stands out is that the Ornsby now ripps off the Ola signature guitar headstock.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 24, 2019)

Cooley has an interesting locking nut on it. 

It’s awful looking but at least lacks the Affliction look.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 24, 2019)

Descent said:


> Since I am from Houston and have seen quite a few Rusty shows, etc. I know he was into that whole bodybuilder / MMA fighter thing for a while, going for Affliction shirts and so on, so I think that awful graphics got its start from there.
> 
> I don't see much of a change between his last Dean and Ornsby now:
> 
> ...


rips off the ola headstock? that's just ormsby's take on the blackmachine headstock, they've been using it for a long time before rusty joined.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 24, 2019)

Kinda reminds me of the Bunny Brunel basses:


----------



## Descent (Jan 24, 2019)

Sorry, actually I like Ola's better, and it is somewhat different, thicker.


----------



## soldierkahn (Jan 24, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Huh, I guess something was up when he got his ESP back. I wonder what happened behind the scenes with Ibanez?
> 
> Some killer looking guitars for sure, though.



Rick knows the deets, but he aint spillin


----------



## guitar4tw (Jan 24, 2019)

Descent said:


> You mean Andy Timmons? I've never heard of him either until I saw him open up for Uli Roth.
> He is abslutely brilliant, great player and a cross between Eric Johnson and Steve Vai if you like that thing. He's almost flawless live, amazing guitarist to watch, with great tone and technique.



Andy Timmons is an absolute legend of a guitar player, and his tone is indeed ridiculously good.

I still remember getting that VHS for beginner guitarists with my first Ibanez guitar when I was like 10 years old, where it opened with him playing Electric Gypsy. I was completely blown away as I sat there with my new guitar, watching on the little CRT television that I had in my room. Memories... 

Here's a fantastic rendition of that song from 2016. And again, that tone!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 24, 2019)

Descent said:


> You mean Andy Timmons? I've never heard of him either until I saw him open up for Uli Roth.
> He is abslutely brilliant, great player and a cross between Eric Johnson and Steve Vai if you like that thing. He's almost flawless live, amazing guitarist to watch, with great tone and technique.



Another + for Andy Timmons. 

I understand most of the guys here weren't around during Danger Danger, but what he's doing now is fantastic. The Vai meets Eric Johnson comparison is on point. He's got the Texas swagger with jazz level complexity while being able to throw down with fluidity. And yeah, his tone is to die for.


----------



## Rick (Jan 24, 2019)

kingpinMS3 said:


> I know this for sure



I can confirm this.


----------



## Rick (Jan 24, 2019)

soldierkahn said:


> Rick knows the deets, but he aint spillin



I wasn't sure if I was allowed to. kingpin is correct, it was because of the COW/Ray lawsuit.


----------



## soldierkahn (Jan 24, 2019)

Rick said:


> I wasn't sure if I was allowed to. kingpin is correct, it was because of the COW/Ray lawsuit.



oh yeah, wasn't slighting ya brother. just lettin folks know who knew


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2019)

I mean, I get why Ibanez did what they did. But at the same time I can also see why Dino most likely was pissed and annoyed and wanted to move on. Stick with a brand for almost 2 decades, FINALLY get a sig model, only to lose it because of your ex-bandmates suing you.


----------



## bmth4111 (Jan 24, 2019)

That dino guitar body shape and headstock are not normal custom shop options right? Or are they, I'm in love with the design


----------



## kingpinMS3 (Jan 24, 2019)

Rick said:


> I wasn't sure if I was allowed to. kingpin is correct, it was because of the COW/Ray lawsuit.


----------



## kingpinMS3 (Jan 25, 2019)

bmth4111 said:


> That dino guitar body shape and headstock are not normal custom shop options right? Or are they, I'm in love with the design


His guitar is being built 100% to his spec


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 25, 2019)

kingpinMS3 said:


> His guitar is being built 100% to his spec



Can you say if the pickup(s) are Duncan or Ormsby designed?


----------



## manu80 (Jan 25, 2019)

Would be strange that he already wouldn’t use his sig SD anymore.
I’d be curious to see the price...The camo one looks cool, reminds me of a fernandes sig i saw recently on evil bay


----------



## kingpinMS3 (Jan 25, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Can you say if the pickup(s) are Duncan or Ormsby designed?


it'll have retributions in it.


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 25, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I mean, I get why Ibanez did what they did. But at the same time I can also see why Dino most likely was pissed and annoyed and wanted to move on. Stick with a brand for almost 2 decades, FINALLY get a sig model, only to lose it because of your ex-bandmates suing you.



More like a brand stuck with you, supported you and provided you with godlike custom guitars and access to one of the most coveted custom shops on the planet and you abandoned them after them supporting you for over 20 years because they couldn't legally make you a signature anymore.


----------



## kingpinMS3 (Jan 25, 2019)

canuck brian said:


> More like a brand stuck with you, supported you and provided you with godlike custom guitars and access to one of the most coveted custom shops on the planet and you abandoned them after them supporting you for over 20 years because they couldn't legally make you a signature anymore.


ibanez could LEGALLY make him a signature, they just decided to discontinue it and not bring it back because they were named(and subsequently dropped) from a lawsuit.


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 25, 2019)

kingpinMS3 said:


> ibanez could LEGALLY make him a signature, they just decided to discontinue it and not bring it back because they were named(and subsequently dropped) from a lawsuit.



They decided to not get involved in a lawsuit/situation that would have most likely eaten up any profit with Dino's sig and generally caused issues and drama that might impact any units sold by Ibanez and 3rd party resllers. I can't imagine why Ibanez did that.


----------



## kingpinMS3 (Jan 25, 2019)

canuck brian said:


> They decided to not get involved in a lawsuit/situation that would have most likely eaten up any profit with Dino's sig and generally caused issues and drama that might impact any units sold by Ibanez and 3rd party resllers. I can't imagine why Ibanez did that.


they were forced into it, they didn't decide.

when it was all said and done, they weren't willing to go "whew, that sucked. now back to business". no it's more like "hey we got tied up in your shit, so to hell with your 22 years of loyalty, you're not getting another sig"


----------



## Triple-J (Jan 25, 2019)

Looks like there's more Dino sig stuff on the way.....



I'm quite curious about this as he did give the SD Duality a go and the Duncan Distortion too so maybe he goes passive next?


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 25, 2019)

kingpinMS3 said:


> they were forced into it, they didn't decide.
> 
> when it was all said and done, they weren't willing to go "whew, that sucked. now back to business". no it's more like "hey we got tied up in your shit, so to hell with your 22 years of loyalty, you're not getting another sig"



I wouldn't either. Why risk another lawsuit from one of your endorsee's friends when you can just give him access to one of the most awesome custom shops on the planet free of charge (like you have for 22 years preivous) instead of making a guitar that will rub his ego? Clearly not a sound business decision at all.

The "to hell with your 22 years of loyalty" makes it sounds like Ibanez owes Dino when in reality, it's the other way around.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 25, 2019)

Guys, neither side is beholden to the other. It's all business. Both parties will be just fine moving forward without each other.


----------



## kingpinMS3 (Jan 25, 2019)

canuck brian said:


> I wouldn't either. Why risk another lawsuit from one of your endorsee's friends when you can just give him access to one of the most awesome custom shops on the planet free of charge (like you have for 22 years preivous) instead of making a guitar that will rub his ego? Clearly not a sound business decision at all.
> 
> The "to hell with your 22 years of loyalty" makes it sounds like Ibanez owes Dino when in reality, it's the other way around.


no, loyalty is a 2 way street.

dino has given ibanez exposure for 22 years, while they've given him access to the custom shop(protip: mellow out with putting the pussy on a pedistal. I have an LACS and while it's an amazingly fine instrument, you're going a little overboard).

he feels like he deserves a signature model. a lot of people agree with him. he had it, then someone did something ENTIRELY out of his control and hoshino freaked out and cancelled his sig and said he wouldn't get a new one. that's not showing loyalty at all(in my opinion)

fine, whatever. he found a small brand that will support him, give him the guitars he wants, and give him the signature series that he feels like he deserves.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jan 25, 2019)

> Ibanez will continue on without Dino just fine. Ibanez has burned a lot of bridges, lost a lot of artists, and they've continued on just fine.

> Dino will get a signature series from this lesser-known brand who needs a big artist like him on their roster to act as a selling face for the company. In exchange, Dino will get monetary incentives for allowing the company to use his name/brand on his new signature models that he's wanted for so long, which means it's another income stream for him as an artist.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 25, 2019)

Return to derail for a hot second.


MaxOfMetal said:


> Still an upgrade, visually, over this:


Is it though? 



KnightBrolaire said:


> Dean and classy are two words I've never seen used together except when people are being facetious..


Fie on you!


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 25, 2019)

kingpinMS3 said:


> no, loyalty is a 2 way street.
> 
> dino has given ibanez exposure for 22 years, while they've given him access to the custom shop(protip: mellow out with putting the pussy on a pedistal. I have an LACS and while it's an amazingly fine instrument, you're going a little overboard).
> 
> fine, whatever. he found a small brand that will support him, give him the guitars he wants, and give him the signature series that he feels like he deserves.



I've worked on enough of them to know they're really awesome guitars and I've built enough to know that they're very well built. 

When I say "access to the most awesome custom shop" I mean the one that will build you whatever the hell guitar you want for free multiple times thru the year. You know, that very high level of support and financial backing. It's not a cheap thing to have in place for your endorsees nor is it a trivial thing.

Ibanez didn't "freak out." They made a reasonable business decision. You wouldn't intentionally put yourself in the position of possible litigation again unless you had a severe lapse in judgement.

Props to Dino for going to Perry as Perry is an awesome cat. Shitty on him for dumping Ibanez and then taking a sad cheap shot at ESP.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 25, 2019)

feraledge said:


> Return to derail for a hot second.
> 
> Is it though?



The Ormsby is goofy, the Dean is embarrassing.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jan 25, 2019)

MickD7 said:


> But pick Polyphia up and throw them in the bin, garbage live band full of garbage people that treated their fan base in my hometown in a pretty shit manner. Just a bunch of Gucci wearing pricks with a trust fund that turned into a mess of inconsistency the moment they hit the stage


Comment of the thread. 

Heard/read statements such as this so many times now that I'm starting to believe that it has some validity. 



nsimonsen said:


> Sounds more like a personal beef with Polyphia instead of an issue with the Ibanez artist roster bringing in new and exciting blood.


Perhaps... But how long will the CHON/Polyphia/ass-prog instrumental wave run? Surely not another 10-20 (or more) years like Vai, Satch, and all these other artists who've pretty much MADE Ibanez.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 25, 2019)

I wonder if these will be import models like the richie allan sig guitars, which still aren't released...


feraledge said:


> Return to derail for a hot second.
> 
> Is it though?
> 
> ...


 dean is the guitar equivalent of affliction/ed hardy clothes


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 25, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> dean is the guitar equivalent of affliction/ed hardy clothes



Damn!


----------



## Viginez (Jan 25, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The Ormsby is goofy, the Dean is embarrassing.


you could just buy one with another finish (i actually like the shape), but you can't just reshape that goofy ormsby.
it just looks off to me with the thin rounded horns. i don't see similarities comparing the two at all, other than the bridge.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 25, 2019)

Viginez said:


> you could just buy one with another finish (i actually like the shape), but you can't simply reshape that goofy ormsby.
> it just looks off to me with the thin rounded horns. i can't see similarities comparing the two at all, other than the bridge.



I know, I was just poking fun originally. 

The non-production/limited colors for the RC7 were always great.


----------



## I play music (Jan 25, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I know, I was just poking fun originally.
> 
> The non-production/limited colors for the RC7 were always great.


Nah, I think some artists just have bad taste and all their signature guitars will always look bad. Rusty Cooly, Andy James, Zack Wylde,...
I think the Ormsby is SLIGHTLY better looking than any of Rusty's Dean guitars but it is still goofy.
The Ormsby for Dino looks awesome though, I like the design more than his RGD.


----------



## xzacx (Jan 25, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> dean is the guitar equivalent of affliction/ed hardy clothes



I see Kiesel more as Affliction to Dean's Ed Hardy.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 25, 2019)

xzacx said:


> I see Kiesel more as Affliction to Dean's Ed Hardy.


nah that's bc rich


----------



## feraledge (Jan 27, 2019)

xzacx said:


> I see Kiesel more as Affliction to Dean's Ed Hardy.





KnightBrolaire said:


> nah that's bc rich


I hold these truths to be self evident and not mutually exclusive.


----------



## Descent (Jan 27, 2019)

Taking the risk of making this an Andy Timmons thread, check out some of his phrasing:

Fantastic player IMO


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jan 27, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> nah that's bc rich



Where does Metal Mullisha fall into this mix?


----------



## chipchappy (Jan 27, 2019)

The906 said:


> Where does Metal Mullisha fall into this mix?



Neal Moser


----------



## Zado (Jan 29, 2019)

Was it already mentioned that Rusty Cooley is getting an Ormsby signature as well?






Dean could not provide him thin enough guitar horns.


----------



## I play music (Jan 29, 2019)

Looks like the strap pin is around where 


Zado said:


> Was it already mentioned that Rusty Cooley is getting an Ormsby signature as well?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The strap pin looks to be around the 19th fret. That thing won't balance as well as one would expect from a superstrat type guitar...


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 29, 2019)

Zado said:


> Was it already mentioned that Rusty Cooley is getting an Ormsby signature as well?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep it was mentioned pages ago. rusty is a great player like MAB who writes terrible music and has shall we say an "acquired" taste in guitars.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 29, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> yep it was mentioned pages ago. rusty is a great player like MAB who writes terrible music and has meh taste in guitars.



Yeah, he's an absolutely amazing technician, I've been following him since the old Jemfest days, and I still don't think I've ever heard a memorable song from any of his projects. 

Though, aside from some questionable finishes on his Deans, and this new Ormsby, I think he's had solid taste in guitars. His Conklin, Ibanez and Jackson 7s and 8s were always pretty cool. By today's standards they might be somewhat plain, but back in the early 00's, shit was nuts.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 29, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, he's an absolutely amazing technician, I've been following him since the old Jemfest days, and I still don't think I've ever heard a memorable song from any of his projects.
> 
> Though, aside from some questionable finishes on his Deans, and this new Ormsby, I think he's had solid taste in guitars. His Conklin, Ibanez and Jackson 7s and 8s were always pretty cool. By today's standards they might be somewhat plain, but back in the early 00's, shit was nuts.


it might just be that I keep having recurring flashbacks of the xenocide graphic from when I first saw it in like 07.  
The lazer blue one was solid, same with that nuclear green one that axe palace had for years (no idea if he ever used one like that though). I'll have to look at his other guitars some time.


----------



## vortex_infinium (Jan 29, 2019)

Rusty I can 100% see with Ormsby. Just the Ormsby-ness of their guitars really kinda lines up with the evolution of his own models over the years and what he's been doing.
Dino on the other hand I can't personally. FF was huge for me way back and is like the inception of my metal years. I always viewed him as this really industrial straight edge and I always thought the Ibanez appearance was really suiting. I know he's got pics already and they'll probably make him whatever he wants regardless but I'm still picturing him posing with like a treble side 29th fret, 4" fan, and oppositely slanted pickups stuck onto a overly-modernized Tele body with a Blackmachine headstock...


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 29, 2019)

vortex_infinium said:


> Rusty I can 100% see with Ormsby. Just the Ormsby-ness of their guitars really kinda lines up with the evolution of his own models over the years and what he's been doing.
> Dino on the other hand I can't personally. FF was huge for me way back and is like the inception of my metal years. I always viewed him as this really industrial straight edge and I always thought the Ibanez appearance was really suiting. I know he's got pics already and they'll probably make him whatever he wants regardless but I'm still picturing him posing with like a treble side 29th fret, 4" fan, and oppositely slanted pickups stuck onto a overly-modernized Tele body with a Blackmachine headstock...


nah, if you look at the sigs they built for him they're basically his RGDs with a slight fan on the camo one, and the one pictured is much closer to a regular dcm100. He seems to know what he needs/likes and they catered to that.


----------



## NateFreezy (Jan 29, 2019)

They said they were going to make more of these at the custom shop (and GTRs). 

I really like Dino’s camo guitar. Any experiences with the custom shop lately? Seems they’ve got a lot going on, not sure how much of a priority it still is for them.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 29, 2019)

The906 said:


> Where does Metal Mullisha fall into this mix?





chipchappy said:


> Neal Moser


Probably the best answer. All I could think was "If David Shankle had a guitar brand, what would it look like?"


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 29, 2019)

Xaios said:


> Probably the best answer. All I could think was "If David Shankle had a guitar brand, what would it look like?"



As tasteful and refined as this?


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 29, 2019)

gunshow86de said:


> As tasteful and refined as this?




...well that's time lost...


----------



## mlp187 (Jan 29, 2019)

What did i just watch? Is he doing something really awesome and my ears aren’t mature enough to understand? 
As my ears and ears perceive this video, it video reminds me a lot of the guy in Italy who “shreds” and gets food thrown at him on stage.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Jan 29, 2019)

gunshow86de said:


> As tasteful and refined as this?



The fart was that?


----------



## Xaios (Jan 29, 2019)

The906 said:


> Where does Metal Mullisha fall into this mix?





Xaios said:


> "If David Shankle had a guitar brand, what would it look like?"





gunshow86de said:


>



Your honor, the state rests.


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 29, 2019)

more like david WANKle ayyyyyyyy


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 29, 2019)

gunshow86de said:


> As tasteful and refined as this?



That dude banned me from commenting on his videos (not hard to achieve).


----------



## spudmunkey (Jan 29, 2019)

mlp187 said:


> What did i just watch? Is he doing something really awesome and my ears aren’t mature enough to understand?
> As my ears and ears perceive this video, it video reminds me a lot of the guy in Italy who “shreds” and gets food thrown at him on stage.



The difference is that other guy is doing the equivalent of shooting into a pond with an uzi (plucking a string and attempting to fret a note) and occasionally hitting a fish (note). As amusing as this other guy is, there's at least actual video of him playing that shows that he's at least hitting a shit ton of notes, relatively cleanly. Is it pleasing to listen to? No. He's the equivalent of shooting at fish with an uzi, but in a barrel. He's hitting a fish (note) just about every time, but the results are nauseating.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 29, 2019)

The man's a virtuoso, you buncha salty ass haters


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 30, 2019)

gunshow86de said:


> As tasteful and refined as this?




Hey look it’s a guy parodying any random slayer solo. 

Reminds me of the competition videos where guitarists try to see how fast they can play flight of the bumblebee. Or Dream Theater solos.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 30, 2019)

Ooh, I can't wait to have to join a Facebook group in order to determine when it is I can fork over money for a guitar I _might_ get on the list for, then wait a year to get! Truly an amazing business model.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 30, 2019)

Jeff said:


> Ooh, I can't wait to have to join a Facebook group in order to determine when it is I can fork over money for a guitar I'll get on the list for, then wait 2 years to get! Truly an amazing business model.


ftfy, now it's accurate


----------



## Jeff (Jan 30, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> ftfy, now it's accurate



Is it that bad now?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 30, 2019)

Jeff said:


> Is it that bad now?


 i waited 2 years for 2 separate guitars. the latest run seems to be moving much faster though.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 30, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> i waited 2 years for 2 separate guitars. the latest run seems to be moving much faster though.



Regardless of the quality of the guitars (I have no idea), they have THE dumbest business model in the industry.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 30, 2019)

Jeff said:


> Regardless of the quality of the guitars (I have no idea), they have THE dumbest business model in the industry.


 people keep coming back and ordering so they must be doing something right. I will say that the guitars i got were very good quality, they were definitely better than the strandbergs i've owned.


----------



## Rotatous (Jan 30, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> rips off the ola headstock? that's just ormsby's take on the blackmachine headstock, they've been using it for a long time before rusty joined.



This is the headstock they were referring to, not the BM ripoff one. It's hard to ignore it is very similar looking, especially with the ever increasing popularity of Solar. They've also ripped ESP's inline headstock. Shame because I think they've got a couple of good originals that don't seem to end up on the majority of what they make.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 30, 2019)

Rotatous said:


> This is the headstock they were referring to, not the BM ripoff one. It's hard to ignore it is very similar looking, especially with the ever increasing popularity of Solar. They've also ripped ESP's inline headstock. Shame because I think they've got a couple of good originals that don't seem to end up on the majority of what they make.


they've been offering that headstock for years through their customshop though. It's just a variation of this headstock:




coming up with original headstock designs is very very difficult ime, especially when you're doing inline headstocks. I've been doodling headstock designs for a few years and they almost always end up looking like some variation of the rg headstock or the blackwater headstock. There's only so many ways you can connect certain lines and angles.


----------



## Rotatous (Jan 31, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> they've been offering that headstock for years through their customshop though. It's just a variation of this headstock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just pointing out which one they were referring to. The Solar headstock is just basically a pointier Agile headstock anyways.

Also yes good point, but it definitely can be done and with enough time and effort is done all the time - this one from them for example is great and original:





Nothing against Ormsby, but I just roll my eyes a bit personally seeing a company who made their name making shameless BM copies do more stuff that looks like another up-and-coming manufacturer's.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 31, 2019)

Yeah, it’s a weird business model, but it seems to be working for him. I mean, consider other businesses: creating a social media company that has no ads and no revenue used to be a weird business model, but they’ve managed to monitize it and shift to a more traditional business model. You’ll note that Perry is lining up a lot of dealers. Once that happens, he has a very traditional business model of selling guitars to dealers, and dealers selling to customers. 
I hate FB as much as the next guy (maybe more), but for a lot of people, FB IS the internet. There’s an Ormsby website, but I’d bet that the FB page sees more activity. Besides, don’t you want to give Zuck Markenkringle your personal info?


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 31, 2019)

Rotatous said:


> The Solar headstock is just basically a pointier Agile headstock anyways.


And the Agile headstock is an Ibanez inline with the tip squared off instead of the notch.


----------



## Rotatous (Jan 31, 2019)

Yeah kinda, but to me there's more of a distinction there design-wise than from Agile to Solar, Solar to Ormsby.


----------



## SDMFVan (Jan 31, 2019)

Double post


----------



## SDMFVan (Jan 31, 2019)

Rotatous said:


> Just pointing out which one they were referring to. The Solar headstock is just basically a pointier Agile headstock anyways.
> 
> Also yes good point, but it definitely can be done and with enough time and effort is done all the time - this one from them for example is great and original:
> 
> ...



That's a PRS headstock with a goofy cutout and worse string angle.


----------



## Rotatous (Jan 31, 2019)

Yeah it's not the _most_ original, but to me there's a way bigger distinction between that and a PRS headstock than the other examples and their counterparts - probably the most original from Ormsby to my eyes.


----------



## xzacx (Jan 31, 2019)

I always thought the Solar ripped off of this old Samick headstock:











A company like Ormsby hasn't exactly earned the benefit of the doubt when it comes to original ideas. I do think there's a lot of truth to what @KnightBrolaire said though about there only being so many ways to design an inline headstock, and inherently some end up looking the same—whether intentional or not. At the same time though, it's not like you can't search to see if there's something really similar out there and keep working at it. Original designs do exist, like the Tyler for example. It gets a lot of hate too, but IMO it's one of the best in the business, especially when taken in combination with the logo. It's just really well done in a graphic design sense with how the logos wrap, the typeset, etc.


----------



## kingpinMS3 (Jan 31, 2019)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BtI-E_VnhH4/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=950hauurdwih


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 31, 2019)

Congrats to Dino for pioneering a new incredibly unhealthy guitar playing posture


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 31, 2019)

jephjacques said:


> Congrats to Dino for pioneering a new incredibly unhealthy guitar playing posture



He can rest his chin on the upper horn though.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 31, 2019)

gunshow86de said:


> He can rest his chin on the upper horn though.


and rest the guitar on his gut


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 31, 2019)

Looks a lot cooler than his Ibanez sig tbh.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jan 31, 2019)

gunshow86de said:


> He can rest his chin on the upper horn though.





KnightBrolaire said:


> and rest the guitar on his gut


You guys.


----------



## Kaura (Jan 31, 2019)

kingpinMS3 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BtI-E_VnhH4/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=950hauurdwih



He looks just as depressed as in the promo pic. He was pretty stoked when he recently got his ESP signature back. Maybe he low key wants to rejoin ESP.


----------



## kingpinMS3 (Jan 31, 2019)

Kaura said:


> He looks just as depressed as in the promo pic. He was pretty stoked when he recently got his ESP signature back. Maybe he low key wants to rejoin ESP.



I've spoken with him at length about all of this. I promise you, he's really happy with his ormsbys and the endorsement deal.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 31, 2019)

kingpinMS3 said:


> I've spoken with him at length about all of this. I promise you, he's really happy with his ormsbys and the endorsement deal.


Yeah, he's always had THAT look when I see him playing.


----------



## prlgmnr (Jan 31, 2019)

He doesn't need facial expressions, he's got riffs.

Riffs and a back catalog of a hundred songs about humans being exterminated and replaced by relentless, soulless machines.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 31, 2019)

prlgmnr said:


> Riffs and a back catalog of a hundred songs about humans being exterminated and replaced by relentless, soulless machines.


I really think a computer could do a better job of running the world than politicians ever could.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 31, 2019)

possumkiller said:


> I really think a computer could do a better job of running the world than politicians ever could.


Only if we tether the AI with Asimov's laws of robotics. Otherwise we'll end up in a skynet/I,robot situation


----------



## spudmunkey (Jan 31, 2019)

prlgmnr said:


> relentless, soulless machines.



His right hand?


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 31, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Only if we tether the AI with Asimov's laws of robotics. Otherwise we'll end up in a skynet/I,robot situation


Meh. I doubt it. I really don't think robots or computers could do anything more monstrous than we do to ourselves.


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 31, 2019)

Rotatous said:


> This is the headstock they were referring to, not the BM ripoff one. It's hard to ignore it is very similar looking, especially with the ever increasing popularity of Solar.





KnightBrolaire said:


> they've been offering that headstock for years through their customshop though. It's just a variation of this headstock:





Rotatous said:


> Yeah kinda, but to me there's more of a distinction there design-wise than from Agile to Solar, Solar to Ormsby.




Dino’s guitar headstock is coming from that SX carved top custom in the photo. That guitar was finished and delivered in 2011. Perry had that headstock designed as an idea, the owner of that guitar added the raised ebony elevation feature and the headstock design was made in 2010. Dino features the same raised elevation but with inverted colors. Dino like both this headstock and the harpoon Hype headstock, so it might change or not. This guitar is still a prototype



Kaura said:


> He looks just as depressed as in the promo pic. He was pretty stoked when he recently got his ESP signature back. Maybe he low key wants to rejoin ESP.



Haha. Sorry I couldnt make him smile like a little girl on the promo pics I took. This is metal \m/ theres no happy faces in metal  hahah. But believe me hes happy af. Hes already planing new color and finishes


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 31, 2019)

prlgmnr said:


> relentless, soulless machines.





spudmunkey said:


> His right hand?



Sounds like me in middle school.


----------



## Zado (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## Andromalia (Feb 6, 2019)

> Perry had that headstock designed as an idea, the owner of that guitar added the raised ebony elevation feature and the headstock design was made in 2010


That headstock design is decades old. It was used at least by Lag in the 80es


----------



## Samark (Feb 7, 2019)

Dinosaur


----------

